# Super Nice SCHWINN sign - Any Info?



## desertbirdguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey all, can anyone tell me anything about this sign? It's one of the nicest I've seen, can't find any information about it. Great size (24x11x5), works perfect and is in amazing condition. Great colors. If you can't tell from the pictures, it is an army green color with silver side trim pieces. Two mounting holes on top. Big thanks for any information you can provide (year, or anything else about it).


----------



## blincoe (Nov 8, 2018)

I would like to buy it!! LOL

Cool sign!


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 8, 2018)

Pure awesome.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice condition!
The glass was painted on the inside surface, and it usually doesn't fair so well after all these years.
I've got a Schwinn sign/advertising catalog around here somewhere, but I wasn't able to locate it at the moment.
I think that particular model was made to be either displayed by hanging in a storefront window or sitting on a counter top.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow that is really nice !


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 8, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## desertbirdguy (Nov 9, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Nice condition!
> The glass was painted on the inside surface, and it usually doesn't fair so well after all these years.
> I've got a Schwinn sign/advertising catalog around here somewhere, but I wasn't able to locate it at the moment.
> I think that particular model was made to be either displayed by hanging in a storefront window or sitting on a counter top.View attachment 897701




Thanks for that picture. My red paint is fully intact, and the white is just barely flaking, so looks like I've got a very nice example in prime condition. If you find your catalog, would be interested to see what it says. I was thinking this sign is from the 1930s - early 40s? Any thoughts on a date?


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 12, 2018)

I believe late 40’s yet I’m not exactly sure. I will check some of my literature also. I have one almost identical to yours, with similar white paint flaking.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 12, 2018)

I also have a Miller High Life lit sign that is similar in construction with back painted glass which also has flaking. It seems some of the paint colors were more susceptible to heat and age. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 12, 2018)

If the cord was cloth I’d say 3Os-4Os, but it seems to be vinyl coated. But that could  have been changed due to safety!!! The design says deco period for sure tho . It’s a beauty!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Really nice size and great color! The frame is cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desertbirdguy (Nov 12, 2018)

GenuineRides said:


> I believe late 40’s yet I’m not exactly sure. I will check some of my literature also. I have one almost identical to yours, with similar white paint flaking.View attachment 900401
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice...thanks for the picture. Seems like somewhere in the 40s is right. I've seen pictures of a few others now and I am noticing that for some reason my SCHWINN logo in the upper left has held up a little better than others, very bright and sharp.


----------

